# One of the soundtracks for my haunt this year! *INSIDE!*



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

These are 10 tracks from one of five albums I plan to use for my haunt this year. I have special access to albums that are used in TV commercial, TV shows, Movies, etc. So, I have decided to post the 10 best tracks from an album called "Drama Moods 2". I will be posting the other four albums one at a time.

Enjoy!


*Track Listing:*
01. Terror Strikes
02. Black Death
03. Horror Climb
04. Rampage 1
05. Time Tunnel
06. Fear No Evil 1
07. Fear No Evil 2
08. Nightmare
09. Bats
10. Mayhem 1

*Download:* HERE

*Password:* drama


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks, hope to see more : )


----------



## Creepycanmore (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the files!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't wait to get more.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow - those are great. I love it! Thanks.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

The site keeps telling me the file link is invalid. Did you shut it down?

EDIT - Never mind... I was able to DL them with RealPlayer via the play buttons. Good stuff... thank you!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking forward to listening to these (probably at work tomorrow). Many thanks.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I have been really busy as of late with college starting up again and I have a night class this time around. So, I will upload more when I'm able to have at least 4 hours straight at my laptop. I promise the next couple of soundtracks will be worth hearing because I haven't even released the new soundtrack I gathered with anyone or anywhere yet.

So, be on the lookout for this new soundtrack because it will feature nearly 120 seperate tracks of which are new to my collection.


----------

